# [APPZ] applicazione per vedere piu foto?

## Thundah

Ciao a tutti, qual è il miglio programma per visualizzare piu foto.. farle passare con un tasto della tastiera,.. tipo quello della Ulead..?

Thx Mauro

----------

## maruscya

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, qual è il miglio programma per visualizzare piu foto.. farle passare con un tasto della tastiera,.. tipo quello della Ulead..?
> 
> Thx Mauro

 

Io uso quello di KDE kuickShow... Non e' male..

----------

## Thundah

Eh.. ma io non uso kde.. uso xfce4... mi chiedevo se esiste un software non legato al wm... 

Mauro

----------

## maruscya

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Eh.. ma io non uso kde.. uso xfce4... mi chiedevo se esiste un software non legato al wm... 
> 
> Mauro

 

In questo caso non posso aiutarti... ho sempre usato KDE ...  mi spiace  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

kuickshow funziona con qualsiasi WM, come per qualsiasi altro programma. Se poi dipende dalle kdelibs é un altro paio di maniche.

----------

## Thundah

Hehe provare non costa nada.. temo x le dipendenze

thx by Mauro

----------

## Thundah

Non lo trovo nel portage.. :s

----------

## maruscya

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Non lo trovo nel portage.. :s

 

Fa parte di KDEGRAPHICS se non ricordo male...

----------

## mouser

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kuickshow funziona con qualsiasi WM ...
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fa parte di KDEGRAPHICS se non ricordo male...
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra un controsenso   :Shocked: 

Funziona con qualsiasi WM ma è nell'emerge di KDEGRAPHICS????

Capisco sia legato in qualche modo a KDE, ma non conveniva metterlo nel portage tree e inserire come dipendenza KDE?

All IMHO

mouser

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, qual è il miglio programma per visualizzare piu foto.. farle passare con un tasto della tastiera,.. tipo quello della Ulead..?
> 
> Thx Mauro

 

Se ne vuoi uno bello e veloce io ti consiglio caldamente gqview, inoltre puoi guardare qui, qui e qui

 per avere una panoramica su altri visualizzatori!!!

nick!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diggs

Cerca "pornview"

----------

## motaboy

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> kuickshow funziona con qualsiasi WM ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non vedo dove sia il controsenso. Al contrario di gnome, kde unisce le varie applicazioni in vari pacchetti in base alle categorie a cui appartengono. Molto spesso queste condividono le librerie in modo da non duplicare gli sforzi. Ovviamente puó essere uno sbatti per chi vuole il singolo programma e infatti la Debian li divide in vari pacchetti.

Fare una cosa del genere con gentoo é abbastanza improponibile e ti ritroveresti con pacchetti differenti che ti installano gli stessi file.

Comunque per visualizzare delle immagini non é necessario kuickshow visto che ce ne sono tantissimi altri.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso

```
*  media-gfx/gthumb

      Latest version available: 2.2.1

      Latest version installed: 2.2.1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gthumb.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Image viewer and browser for Gnome
```

----------

## egolf

```
*  media-gfx/gimageview

      Latest version available: 0.2.25

      Latest version installed: 0.2.25

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gtkmmviewer.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Powerful GTK+ based image & movie viewer

```

io uso questo, e ne sono veramente contento

----------

## Thundah

Dichiaro vincitore pornview.. all'inizio pensavo fosse una presa in giro.. invece poi l'ho cercato e devo dire che ha un'interfaccia carina.. gli altri mi sono sembrati un po' bruttini da vedere

Mauro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora lo provero' anche io, ma usa gtk?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Dichiaro vincitore pornview.. all'inizio pensavo fosse una presa in giro.. invece poi l'ho cercato e devo dire che ha un'interfaccia carina.. gli altri mi sono sembrati un po' bruttini da vedere
> 
> Mauro

 

L'ho provato ora (anche io credevo fosse uno scherzo   :Laughing:  ). Non e' affatto male ma continuo a preferire gqview ...sara' abitudine ma mi sembra piu' veloce e funzionale IMHO!   :Very Happy: 

Comunque ad ognuno il suo   :Wink: 

----------

## redview

a proposito di pornview, come cavolo si fa a togliere quella finestralla che si apre automaticamente quando lanci il programma? intendo quella con dentro la faccia di una tipa?

ma soprattutto, a che serve??

cmq decisamente carino il programma..

----------

## xoen

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Cerca "pornview"

 

Davvero notevole, mi viene quasi voglia di ritornare ai vecchi tempi  :Wink: 

Comunque veramente carino, davvero davvero carino, permette anche di vedere video, apparte qualche crash di troppo (tempo niente mi sarà crashato qualche 7 volte..ah il freesoftware quanto è bello  :Smile: ), e qualche shortcut di meno...direi che potrebbe diventare uno bel programmino...ah per la cronaca io prima usacchiavo EOG.

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Sto cercando un visualizzatore di immagini, una specie di ACDSee.

La parte browser non mi interessa, però "deve" supportare lo scorrimento delle immagini nella cartella, fit width, fit height, zoom lock e pan look ( ovvero se l'immagine non entra nello schermo si deve ricordare quale angolo mostrare per primo ).

Meglio se tutto da tastiera  :Very Happy: 

Altro non serve  :Razz: 

Al limite pure uno dove si può mettere le mani nel codice per implementarle senza impazzire troppo....

 :Very Happy: 

tnk

----------

## Lucha

io di solito uso gqview, non mi sembra male! credo che faccia tutto (o quasi) quello che ti serve!

----------

## codadilupo

c'e' almeno un post in giro che para esaurientemente dell'argomento... fai una ricerca  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## neryo

```

*  kde-base/kview

      Latest version available: 3.4.0_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 14,202 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: kde image viwer

      License:     GPL-2

*  kde-base/kviewshell

      Latest version available: 3.4.0_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 14,202 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: KDE: Generic framework for viewer applications

      License:     GPL-2

```

Sembra faccia quello che dici.........  :Wink:  [/quote]

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

Io per KDE uso Kuickshow

Molto buono

----------

## redmatrix

Io uso gthumb da un bel pezzo e non rimpiango assolutamente ACDSee, te lo consiglio.

----------

## =DvD=

Io uso gqview

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge del thread di  AlbertoSSj.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

cercate il post sui "programmi migliori..."

oppure cercate con il vs. migliore amico  :Smile:  quelle pagino di confronto tra i vari programmi per windows ed i corrispettivi per linux

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oppure cercate con il vs. migliore amico  quelle pagino di confronto tra i vari programmi per windows ed i corrispettivi per linux

 

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-italian/index.shtml

----------

## dappiu

pornview rulez  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## redview

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> pornview rulez   

 

quoto in pieno

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *egolf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *  media-gfx/gimageview
> 
> ...

 

Cazzarola, per adesso usavo gthumb e gqview ma mi sa proprio che passerò a questo bel programma. Più che altro é molto comoda la possibilità di visualizzare l'anteprima dei filmati (tra l'altro quanto ci mette da te per caricare le anteprime?)

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## lotti

gqview il migliore

----------

## GuN_jAcK

buahahaah pornview vince  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dappiu

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> buahahaah pornview vince  

 

Si si... basta l'icona a farlo vincere  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Ole!!!

Finito di provarli tutti  :Very Happy: 

Nessuno fa quello che volevo io -.- (pornview non lo so, si pianta)

Cioè il fit-width non esiste :\ ( Tranne in gimageview, ma poi l'immagine va mossa col mouse )

Uff....

Mi sa che ne metto uno in cantiere  :Razz: 

----------

